# Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke



## d-tour (11. Dezember 2010)

moin moin ,

weiss jemand bis zu welcher windstärke spinnfischen an der küste überhaupt noch sinn macht ?

ich war heute mal los in heiligenhafen - strandhusen bei der steilküste.
eigentlich wollte ich ja hinterm ferienzentrum bei der steilküste spinnen auf meerforelle und dorsch aber es war starker westwind 6-7 teilweise 8 laut seewetterbericht daher habe ich nach alternative angelstellen gesucht weil das ja schon richtiger sturm ist und man den blinker oder wobbler ja kaum auswerfen kann bei der windstärke.

dann habe ich herausgefunden das die steilküste bei strandhusen ein reiner winterplatz sein soll und windgeschützt falls starker westwind herrscht.

das der wind dort nicht so stark war davon habe ich nichts gemerkt  aber nichts desto trotz wollte ich ja nicht einfach so wieder gehen und bin dann ins wasser rein und habe 3 stündchen meine blinker und wobbler gebadet 

leider ohne erfolg.... das blödeste war als ich bei einem auswurf grad ausgeholt hatte und die rute auswurf als dann der wind sehr stark pustete und sich meine fliege am seitenarm um die hauptschnur verfangen hatte...... mega perücke  da half dann nur das messer.

jedenfalls war es das erste mal das ich in der brandung unterwegs war, ich war vorher immer so der flussangler aber da ich nun an der ostsee wohne, geht es nun in die brandung.

da ich in der woche am arbeiten bin und mir nur das wochenende bleibt zum angeln, will ich das auch unbedingt dann machen 

aber bei solchen windstärken macht es irgendwie keinen sinn oder eventuell suche ich mir dann bei starkem westwind eine andere küste aus.
bei westwind oder nord-westwind müsste man ja bei der ostküste in grossenbrode ablandigen wind haben bei dem man dann besser angeln kann.
ablandiger wind soll ja meist nicht so dolle sein aber besser als der starke seitenwind 

naja vielleicht weiss ja jemand rat bis zu welcher windstärke man noch gut spinnen kann.

danke und gruss

d-tour


----------



## Küstenfuchs (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Moin und herzlich willkommen als Neu-Holsteiner!

Wo an der Ostsee wohnst du denn jetzt? Sollte es Heiligenhafen
sein, lohnt sich oft auch der Weg auf die Insel, da findet sich immer ein geeignetes Plätzchen. 
Du solltest dir aber gut überlegen, bei zu viel Welle ins Wasser zu gehen, das kann gefährlich werden.
Ansonsten gibt es für dich noch viel zu entdecken hier an der Küste, viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Traveangler (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*



> ablandiger wind soll ja meist nicht so dolle sein




im Frühjahr würde ich Dir da recht geben ! Im Winter bei Wassertemp. unter 4 °C würde ich ablandigen Wind eher als gut bezeichnen .


Da Du ja "neu an der Küste bist" kann ich Dir 2 Bücher ans Herz legen !

Da wäre einmal das Buch : Küsten-Strategie Meerforellen von North Guiding !

Und dann noch der Angelführer Ostholstein von der Rapsbande !

Zwei wirklich sehr schöne Bücher !


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Beim Spinnfischen hier auf der Insel ist starker Westwiund sch.... egal, dann geht man einfach an die Ostküste wo man vielleicht sogar Schutz von der Steilküste hat. Beim Brandungsangeln mag es zwar sein das ablandig schlecht ist, beim Spinnfischen haben ich trotzdem noch richtig gut gefangen. Und dabei nicht immer weit draußen, oft sogar im hellen an Stellen wo man locker hinschwimmen könnte im Sommer.


----------



## d-tour (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

vielen dank erstmal,

das sind ja schonmal ein paar brauchbare tips.

ich wohne in heiligenhafen, richtig 

mich juckt es grad wieder so gewaltig im finger und gehe vielleicht gleich noch mal los 

jetzt ist windstärke 5 und nordwind, war ebend mal mit dem hund am strand um die lage zu überprüfen aber da sind ja gewaltige wellen und das wasser reicht bis zum strandanfang.

daher fällt der küstenteil schonmal ins wasser 
dann würde ja jetzt der südstrand in großenbrode oder der südteil auf der insel in frage kommen....hmmm mal schauen wie die busverbindungen so sind.

gruss und petri.

d-tour


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

fahre mal nach strandhusen am klärwerk da geht auch was bei nordwind und bei einer wassertemperatur von 3 grad


----------



## d-tour (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

in strandhusen war ich gestern, gleich am anfang der steilküste.
das müsste ja dort beim klärwerk sein oder  ?

der nordwind weht momentan nicht grad leicht von daher habe ich so meine zweifel die rute vernünftig auswerfen zu können.
nach grossenbrode fahre ich doch nicht mehr heute 

hmmm oder vielleicht doch noch nach strandhusen ..hmm, näher ist es ja.


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

in www fängst du keine fischealso nur der köder der im wasser ist gibt dir den erfolg 
hau rein und hole eine raus #6


----------



## d-tour (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

hehe.... ja da haste recht mit dem www und dem fisch.
ich habe meine sachen alle gepackt und werde nun mit dem radel zum klärwerk strandhusen radeln, nur noch schnell in die wathose springen und auf gehts ........

heute gibts meerforelle und nen dorsch, hoffe ich 


soooo denn mal bis später


----------



## Hansen fight (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Dui hast es Gut wohnst direkt am Wasser |bigeyes
Andre der Fuchs hat natürlich recht im www fängst Du keine Fische #h
Wie wars denn in Strandhusen ?


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Auf alle Fälle würde mich wundern wenn er da einen Dorsch erwischt haben sollte !


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*



d-tour schrieb:


> ....ich wohne in heiligenhafen, richtig ...



Hallo Nachbar ! #h


----------



## d-tour (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

moin moin Nachbar 

sooo... ich war für 2 stunden am wasser in strandhusen beim leuchtturm.

@ Hansen fight : windig und dunkel war es 

leider habe ich keinen fang verzeichnen können.
das beste war natürlich als ich am wasser beim aufbauen bemerkt habe, das ich die stirnlampe vergessen hatte.
nach unzähligen versuchen die schnur durchs öhr zu ziehen habe ich es dennoch geschafft 

zur krönung habe ich gleich beim ersten wurf einen schönen hänger gehabt der sich nicht mehr hat lösen lassen. so liegt nun ein teurer wobbler mehr in der ostsee.

die füsse und hände wurden eiskalt....ich muss mir mal diese neoprensocken holen. mit normalen 3 dicken socken bringt das nichts aber hat trotzdem spass gemacht.

@ marioschreiber :

gibt es dort genrell keine dorsche oder nur sehr wenige oder liegt das jetzt an der jahreszeit ?
ich glaube gelesen zu haben das die dorsche jetzt im tieferen wasser unterwegs sind und abends trotzdem näher ans ufer kommen aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

ich würde ja schon gerne eine stelle befischen wo dorsche und meerforellen ihr unwesen treiben um die fangchancen zu erhöhen 


bis mittwoch ist noch nordwind...sollte ich bis mittwoch mal früher feierabend abend dann würde ich es wohl mal in großenbrode auf der mole versuchen.
ansonsten samstag und sonntag mit ablandigen wind bei der steilküste hinterm ferienzentrum.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Ich habe weder selbst dort je einen Dorsch erwischt, noch habe ich jemals andere dort mit Dorschen gesehen oder von Dorschfängen gehört.
Damit ist Strandhusen der einzige Strand an dem ich nie auf Dorsch angeln würde.
Frag mich nicht warum das so ist ! 

Und vergiss Neoprensocken, die sind Müll !


----------



## Hornpieper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

...aber wo kommen dort nur die ganzen Dorschköppe am Strand her? 

Viele Grüße an die lieben alten Bekannten #h

Björn


----------



## woern1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Vom Nebenerwerbsfischer, der dort sein Boot im Wasser hat und vorm Anlanden die Abfälle ins Wasser wirft.

werner


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Von dem, und von den Anglern auf den Angelkuttern die bis kurz vor die Hafeneinfahrt noch Filets schneiden .


----------



## d-tour (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

die temperaturen sind momentan echt sch.... 2.7 C im wasser.

egal morgen nach feierabend gehts zum klärwerk strandhusen, hoffe das ich gegen 17 uhr da bin.

bis sonntag geht es noch so mit dem wind danach wirds wieder stürmisch bis windstärke 8, puuhh.
nur ganz schön kalt ist es, die armen finger.

hach was tut man nicht alles für den fisch....alles für den fisch


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*



d-tour schrieb:


> die temperaturen sind momentan echt sch.... 2.7 C im wasser.
> 
> egal morgen nach feierabend gehts zum klärwerk strandhusen, hoffe das ich gegen 17 uhr da bin.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe da noch ne Geheimstelle für dich :vik:Sütel genau an der Schleuse da ist ein Riff :kmit Fliege geht da was hau was raus 
Sütel ist für dich ein Katzen sprung


----------



## d-tour (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

besten dank...

hört sich gut an.

wie schaut es denn so beim graswarder und an der steilküste hinterm ferienzentrum ?

sind das auch geeignete winterstellen ?

weil die sind für mich ganz nahe und nach feierabend schnell zu erreichen weil ich nicht mobil bin


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Graswader ist Naturschutzgebiet !
Du meinst wahrscheinlich eher den Steinwader !? Der ist westlich vom Gillhus !


----------



## d-tour (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

hmm ...ich meine den strandabschnitt wo die häuser vom graswarder anfangen aber noch auf der seite wo strand ist, die andere seite ist naturschutzgebiet das weiss ich.


----------



## Hov-Micha (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnfischen Küste,Heiligenhafen Windstärke*

Moin!

..mein Vadda hat tatsächlich mal´n Dorsch in Strandhusen gefangen|bigeyes

Da hat er wohl´n Rekord aufgestellt 

TL
Micha


----------

